# Lámpara que emite sonido?



## Tavo (Ene 29, 2010)

buenas a todos.

Hace poco me hice un mini amplificador, obviamente un TDA2030A. Es de 14W HiFi RMS.
Resulta que lo tenía andando con un parlante bien truchito, pero que le hice una buena caja de MDF con port y suena terriblemente bien...

Por ahí revolviendo las porquerías, encontré una lamparita de 12V 3W, supongo que de auto, con cables y todo. Y no se me ocurrió mejor idea que medir los ohms de resistencia con el tester... y bueno, como tenía 5 ohms, la enchufé directo a la salida del ampli, iba a ver si se prendía con el ampli a fondo. 

¡Y si! Además de prenderse como  si fuera un vúmetro, por ahí me quedo bien en silencio y ¡chan! escucho un sonido muy agudo de fondo y acerco el oído a la lamparita, y el sonido venía de ahí jaja!

Asi que, me quedé re asombrado, se escuchan perfectamente las voces... jaja
Es increíble como una lampara pueda emitir sonido...

¿Alguna teoría? podrá ser el filamento que vibra con la señal y emite ruido???

saludos

edit: me olvidé de poner el acento a "lámpara" en el titulo, no puedo corregir


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 29, 2010)

vibraciones mecánicas.
yo tenia un amigo que hizo algo parecido con un motor y le paso lo mismo

saludos

PD: para que la resistencia sea 5 ohm a 12V la lámpara tiene que ser de 30W, así que yo de tí no haría eso


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2010)

No te olvides que el filamento de la lámpara es una bobina, aunque esa no sea su función, al alimentarlo con una tensión alterna y musicalmente variable, la bobina (Filamento) responde a esta igual a como lo haría un parlante.

Aquí es donde alguien dice _"! Pero la lámpara no tiene imán ¡"_
A lo cual yo le respondo: _"El campo magnético lo forma la misma bobina (Filamento) sobre si misma y con la misma corriente que provoca el efecto de 'parlante' ".
_
Existe otro efecto que produce que emita algo de sonido, pero de momento no recuerdo cuál es.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 29, 2010)

a jaja gracias por los comentarios.



> PD: para que la resistencia sea 5 ohm a 12V la lámpara tiene que ser de 30W, así que yo de tí no haría eso



Creo que estás equivocado. Mi tester no miente, es nuevo. Mide 5.2 ohms y el foquito dice 3W. Iguak estuvo menos de un minuto conectada, no quiero joder el amplificador... jaj



> Existe otro efecto que produce que emita algo de sonido, pero de momento no recuerdo cuál es.



Que raro fogonazo, yo pensé que era imposible que una bobina sola produciera sonido por si misma...

saludos!

edit: gracias por corregir el acento fogonazo!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 29, 2010)

> Creo que estás equivocado. Mi tester no miente, es nuevo. Mide 5.2 ohms y el foquito dice 3W. Iguak estuvo menos de un minuto conectada, no quiero joder el amplificador... jaj


 
es pura ley de ohm

I=V/R
12/5=2.4A
2.4*12=28.8W

si no te apetece calcular:

http://www.artemetalico.com.mx/Ohms%20Law%20Calculator.htm

saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ene 29, 2010)

bue no importa elosciloscopio, igual no lo voy a volver a conectar.. ja

Fue solo una experiencia y nada más jeje.. Pero me asombró mucho.. no sabía esas propiedades de las lámparas...

bye bye, saludos!


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 29, 2010)

Supongo que el campo magnético que se genera en el filamento (que está enrrollado), provoca atracciones y rechazos entre las propias espiras, por lo cual termina vibrando toda la bobina (filamento) al ritmo del campo magnético... Y si el foco tuviera aire a presión normal, supongo que se escucharía mejor (pero el filamento se quemaría si se pone al rojo).

¡Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 29, 2010)

Y por que no se escucha el zumbido de 60/50Hz en los bombillos de 100W?
Se debería de oir no? Un poquito

Jewje

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 29, 2010)

creo que eso solo funciona para frecuencias altas


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 29, 2010)

Supongo que son más bien eficientes a frecuencias más altas...
Sino sería una sub-lámpara    

O  tal vez hay que hacerle una buena caja, simulándola con el WinISD


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 29, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> es pura ley de ohm
> I=V/R
> 12/5=2.4A
> 2.4*12=28.8W



Mi amigo elosciloscopio, a usted la falta mucha calle todavía!

La medida de 5 ohms es la resistencia de la lámpara EN FRIO! Pero las lámparas NO TRABAJAN EN FRIO sino en CALIENTE (claro...como brillarían si estuvieran frías?) y el aumento de la temperatura produce un aumento en la resistencia, que es la que mantiene en forma nominal mientras la lámpara está encendida.
Si usted aplica la ley de Ohm al revés de como lo ha hecho, usando la potencia de 3W y la tensión de 12V va a saber cual es la resistencia en caliente de la lámpara.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 29, 2010)

Eso es cierto, al calentarse cambia la resistencia. Habria que probar mandarle un iman a ver que pasa, no? jajaja.


----------



## electrodan (Ene 29, 2010)

Al cambiar la tensión la lampara cambia de temperatura, lo que produce que se expanda o se contraiga. Igual no creo que sea eso, porque la inercia térmica y mecánica del material no permiten ni siquiera 50 hz (si no la luz sería como la de los tubos, que con la periferia del ojo se puede ver generalmente como "vibra" (la luz)).
Lo raro de que produzca el sonido es que generalmente los gases internos están a baja presión, por lo que el sonido (al pasar por el gas y el vidrio) se debería atenuar considerablemente.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 30, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Mi amigo elosciloscopio, a usted la falta mucha calle todavía!
> 
> La medida de 5 ohms es la resistencia de la lámpara EN FRIO! Pero las lámparas NO TRABAJAN EN FRIO sino en CALIENTE (claro...como brillarían si estuvieran frías?) y el aumento de la temperatura produce un aumento en la resistencia, que es la que mantiene en forma nominal mientras la lámpara está encendida.
> Si usted aplica la ley de Ohm al revés de como lo ha hecho, usando la potencia de 3W y la tensión de 12V va a saber cual es la resistencia en caliente de la lámpara.


 
Tan importante es esta variación?
como puedo calcular la resistencia de la bombilla en caliente?


----------



## RaFFa (Ene 30, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Tan importante es esta variación?
> como puedo calcular la resistencia de la bombilla en caliente?



Tan sencillo como esto:

P = V x I
3W = 12 x I
I = 3/12 = 0.25A con la lampara en caliente

Ahora que ya sabemos los valores con la lampara en caliente... lo demas sale solo con la ley de OHM.

R = V/I
R = 12/0.25
*R = 48Ω*


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 30, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Tan importante es esta variación?


Asi es mozalbete. En lamparas incandescentes *comunes*, no importa si son de 12,110 o 220V, la resistencia en frio es ~10 veces menor que en caliente.



> como puedo calcular la resistencia de la bombilla en caliente?


Lo mas sencillo es hacer R = Vnominal^2 / Potencianominal (tal como hizo Raffa)

Pero si quisieras conocer la resistencia en otro regimen, como ese valor depende de la temperatura del filamento (que no podes medir asi nomas), lo mas practico es hacer el cociente entre los valores de tension y corriente medidos.

--------------------------------------------

Respecto a por que se escucha sonido: En todo alambre en medio de un campo magnetico que le circula corriente se genera una fuerza perpendicular  (el campo magnetico es el creado por la propia corriente).

Siendo el filamento de la lampara espiralado, al circular corriente el diametro de la espiral tendera a abrirse y las espires a juntarse. 
Al ser el campo el creado por la propia corriente, esta "pulsacion" sera del *doble* de la frecuencia de excitacion.

Como es algo chico y se manejan corrientes bajas, a 50/60Hz no se va a escuchar nada. Pero con frecuencias mas altas del orden de los modos de resonancia naturales del espiral si.


Este es un video donde se ve el efecto de la corriente sobre cables con corriente (misma direccion se atraen, diferente se repelen).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43AeuDvWc0k



*No se porque no muestra aca el video. Clickeando en "Watch on Youtube" se lo ve sin problemas.*


-------------------------------

Hay otro fenomeno que produce ruido (al que se referia Fogonazo) que es la *magnetostriccion* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetostriction

.


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 30, 2010)

y este con un flyback que he 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hnq5ZL75PZs

este si que mola¡¡¡¡¡ lo voy a probar


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 30, 2010)

El del fly es genial!! estaria bueno hacerlo.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 31, 2010)

RaFFa dijo:


> Tan sencillo como esto:
> 
> P = V x I
> 3W = 12 x I
> ...


 
ok gracias, ya lo tengo claro


----------



## Tavo (Feb 1, 2010)

holaaa gentee!!

disculpen que me re colgué y dejé re abandonado este tema...
Recién acabo de leer todos los comentarios, muchas gracias a todos por los aportes...
De paso, les quiero contar que estoy re caliente, pero mal.

SE QUEMÓ EL TDA2030. Pero NO por ponerle la lamparita. Estaba escuchando música a un volumen medio normal y de repente de escuchó un bbzzzzzz.... muy grave y se apagó. Y el integrado estaba bien frío (18°C).

Supongo que porque no era original. Me calenté mucho con el tipo que me lo vendió. El mismo de siempre, me dice que los componentes falsos andan igual que los originales y no hay diferencia alguna entre un original y un falso. 
Pasé varios minutos (40 min) discutiendo con él sobre este tema y nunca llegamos a un acuerdo...

¿Que le dirían ustedes en su lugar? Yo ya no sé que mas hacer para que entre en razón.
Él se justifica, dice que él está trabajando hace 22 años y me sobra, me dice "... que me vas a venir a enseñar vos a mi..." (yo tengo 18, él 39)

Expliquenme esto por favor....

Mil gracias a todos!
Saludos!! Octavio.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 1, 2010)

si es la única tienda de tu zona no tienes más remedio que tragar, y si acaso intentar que te atienda otro vendedor.

si tienes otras tiendas pides una hoja de reclamaciones y alegas que el vendedor es incompetente y no trata correctamente a sus clientes.
y como el cliente siempre tien la razón, le caerá una buena bronca

intenta no excederte, la idea tampoco es hacerle mal al señor, sólo reclamar tus intereses

saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 1, 2010)

Tan sencillo como que nada es eterno, y que los fallos son inminentes.
Limitate a cambiar el integrado y listo.
Ademas de que los dispositivos fallan, existen factores fuera de control, que son impurezas en el silicio, una mala conexion dentro de los integrados, un capacitor que se seco... etc. Eso es inevitable, te toco el boleto premiado, y eso ni los estandares de calidad actuales pueden predecirlo.

La nasa ha perdido naves, cohetes y robots de miles de millones de dolares por un transistor que fallo al poco rato de funcionamiento. 

Tranquilo y no te hagas enemigos por unos cuantos dolares.


----------



## Tavo (Feb 1, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Tan sencillo como que nada es eterno, y que los fallos son inminentes.
> Limitate a cambiar el integrado y listo.



Gracias por responder, antiworldx.

Eso es lo que voy a hacer. Aclaro algo:

No es una casa de venta de componentes electrónicos donde compro. Es un tipo que se dedica a reparar televisores y electrodomésticos en general..

No queda otra, voy a tener que hacerme un viaje a Bahía Blanca y comprar todo ahí..

Saludos!

PD: Bahía Blanca es una ciudad que queda a 130km al sur de donde vivo...


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 1, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> ...Supongo que porque no era original. Me calenté mucho con el tipo que me lo vendió. El mismo de siempre, me dice que los componentes falsos andan igual que los originales y no hay diferencia alguna entre un original y un falso.
> Pasé varios minutos (40 min) discutiendo con él sobre este tema y nunca llegamos a un acuerdo...
> ¿Que le dirían ustedes en su lugar? Yo ya no sé que mas hacer para que entre en razón.
> Él se justifica, dice que él está trabajando hace 22 años y me sobra, me dice "... que me vas a venir a enseñar vos a mi..." (yo tengo 18, él 39)


La justificacion del vendedor se conoce como "Falacia de autoridad".

Pero aunque su argumentacion sea absurda, vos no estas en condicion de reclamar nada *porque no tenes idea de porque se quemo* --> Supones que porque era falsificado... Pero que analisis hiciste para ver si podia ser asi? Lo destapaste y comparaste con un original? No.   
Que analisis hiciste sobre tu circuito para descartar que la falla no estuviera ahi? --> Ninguno.

El vendedor habra dicho una estupidez para justificarse, pero realmente es para sacarte a patadas.


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 1, 2010)

Si te fijas en los sitios de subastas, hay muy buenos rifles de aire comprimido. Te recomiendo los Hatsan. En Argentina no requieren papeles del Renar, así que podés ir a visitar al vendedor y convencerlo de que tenés razón. 

PD: lo digo en chiste


----------



## Tavo (Feb 1, 2010)

NEO101 dijo:


> Si te fijas en los sitios de subastas, hay muy buenos rifles de aire comprimido. Te recomiendo los Hatsan. En Argentina no requieren papeles del Renar, así que podés ir a visitar al vendedor y convencerlo de que tenés razón.
> 
> PD: lo digo en chiste





NEO101. Buen chiste el tuyo. No me lo digas dos veces que voy no mas... jajaja!!

Ya me juré no pisar más esa casa de electrónica. Como me gustaría vivir en una ciudad más grande por dioss....

Hoy descubrí que hay otra casa. El tipo es padre de un profesor mío de taller. Mañana me pego una vuelta por ahí a ver que onda..

Gracias a todos por los comentarios, y la buena onda!!
Saludos!!


----------



## ibdali (Feb 1, 2010)

che, si le compras al tipo y el padre es profesor tuyo yo me dejaría de joder, sino, no la sacas mas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ja!ja!ja


----------



## Tavo (Feb 2, 2010)

> che, si le compras al tipo y el padre es profesor tuyo yo me dejaría de joder, sino, no la sacas mas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ja!ja!ja



Che creo que leíste muy apurado o yo no me hice entender... Como bien lo dije:

El tipo (del comercio) *es padre* de un profesor mío de taller.

El viejo tiene el local y el hijo es Ingeniero Civil, me da Instalaciones de Gas. Igual esa no me la llevo, y las que me llevo es por vago, por pasarme días enteros con la electrónica y ni bola a la carpeta.. jaja!!

Saludos!


----------



## TRUERMS (Mar 15, 2010)

TAVO10, Ese tipo de persona la encontraras en todos lados, ami me ha pasado y si da mucha rabia y con respecto a lo que decía de los originales y los falsos no hay mucho que hablar y otra cosa que me saca de quicio es que pongan la edad como signo enequivoco de saber, pobre hombre esta cavando su propia tumba de ignorancia y prepotencia, deberías decirle que sea parte del foro para que se de cuenta lo que se puede hacer con un poco voluntad, yo doy gracias a la existencia de este foro dado que cualquier duda se responde a la brevedad, con la finalidad de compartir gratas experiensas. EL IGNORANTE AFIRMA, EL SABIO DUDA Y ANALIZA.
ADIÓS AMIGOS FOREROS Y VIVA LA ELECTRÓNICA ANALÓGICA.


----------

